# Bread baked with meat and cheese in it



## rodentraiser (Apr 4, 2022)

I was watching America's Test Kitchen the other day and they were talking about a bread made in Brooklyn that had salami, prosciutto, and I think Gouda cheese baked into it. I can't remember the name of it.

I thought I might be able to make something similar with ham and cheddar. As in folding small chunks of cheddar cheese into the bread dough and after adding sliced ham on top, folding the bread over so the ham was in the middle and then baking the whole thing.

I think what I'd end up with would be a sort of ham sandwich with no way to add mayo or mustard, but it might actually be good. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 5, 2022)

I think I know what you are talking about. Is this it? Stromboli  I made that once.


----------



## kb0000 (Apr 5, 2022)

Just because you can do it  doesn't mean you should do it.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 5, 2022)

How to Make Bread Stuffed with Prosciutto, Pepperoni, Capicola, and Provolone


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2bxvkMltl0


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 5, 2022)

kb0000 said:


> Just because you can do it  doesn't mean you should do it.




agree


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 5, 2022)

If the dough is rooled out into a rectangle, the size of a loaf pan, the filling, be it ham and cherse, or provolone/capicola, or even pastrami and swiss on rie bread dough, you have then only to fold the sides over top of the filling, brush with egg wash, place into your loaf pan, let rise, and bake.  You coud even throw pizza toppings in it if you so desred.

If you lay your toppings onto the rolled out dough, and jelly-roll them in, you have stromboli.  If you place the toppings on 1/2 of a rolled out circle of dough, fold the other half over, and crimp the edges, you have a calzone.  Though procuito, provolone, and mazzarellay, all seasoned with gatlic, oregano, and pesto are standard for calzones, and stromboli, you can easily use any filling you want.  Go big with shaved black truffles, aged gouda, and  spinach if you want.  Or maybe create a BLT with onions, or even shaved standing rib with cheddar cheese sauce, like a philly-steak.  Imagination is your only limitation. 

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## rodentraiser (Apr 5, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> How to Make Bread Stuffed with Prosciutto, Pepperoni, Capicola, and Provolone
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2bxvkMltl0



That's it!

I suppose I could just make the bread in the video, but I wanted to make something with ingredients I was a little more familiar with.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Apr 6, 2022)

In Venezuela there´s a popular snack called a _"cachito"_. It´s basically a long roll/ croissant style bread stuffed with ham. 
You can see how to make them in this link:
https://blog.amigofoods.com/index.php/venezuelan-fooods/cachitos/
No reason you couldn´t add cheese as well.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2022)

rodentraiser said:


> That's it!
> 
> I suppose I could just make the bread in the video, but I wanted to make something with ingredients I was a little more familiar with.



The process would be the same. There's no reason why you can't use cheddar and ham in place of the meat and cheese in their recipe.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> The process would be the same. There's no reason why you can't use cheddar and ham in place of the meat and cheese in their recipe.



I agree.


----------



## rodentraiser (Apr 7, 2022)

I'll make it as soon as I get home and let you all know how it turns out.

Wait. So I guess I'm basically making a hot pocket. 

mutter mutter mutter


----------



## msmofet (Apr 7, 2022)

rodentraiser said:


> I'll make it as soon as I get home and let you all know how it turns out.
> 
> Wait. So I guess I'm basically making a hot pocket.
> 
> mutter mutter mutter


BUT MUCH better!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2022)

rodentraiser said:


> I'll make it as soon as I get home and let you all know how it turns out.
> 
> Wait. So I guess I'm basically making a hot pocket.
> 
> mutter mutter mutter


A hot pocket would be a calzone. This is not that.


----------



## rodentraiser (Apr 8, 2022)

OK, I'll still give it a shot then. Or if anyone else wants to, I'd be excited to see how it came out.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 9, 2022)

karadekoolaid said:


> In Venezuela there´s a popular snack called a _"cachito"_. It´s basically a long roll/ croissant style bread stuffed with ham.
> 
> You can see how to make them in this link:
> 
> ...


Those look yummy.  I may do the cheating way this weekend.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 9, 2022)

Since we don't have alcohol in the house, I'm wondering if a yeasty bigga, poolish, or even a slow rise of the bread dough would amp up the yeasty flavor as it sits in the refrigerator for a day or two.  I'm not fond of the bitter component of beer either (hops).  Any thoughts on this?

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 9, 2022)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Since we don't have alcohol in the house, I'm wondering if a yeasty bigga, poolish, or even a slow rise of the bread dough would amp up the yeasty flavor as it sits in the refrigerator for a day or two.  I'm not fond of the bitter component of beer either (hops).  Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


I think either of those would work. The no-knead bread recipe I use gets more sourdough-like in flavor as it sits in the fridge for up to two weeks.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 9, 2022)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Since we don't have alcohol in the house, I'm wondering if a yeasty bigga, poolish, or even a slow rise of the bread dough would amp up the yeasty flavor as it sits in the refrigerator for a day or two.  I'm not fond of the bitter component of beer either (hops).  Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



The addition of the beer was just to make the process faster. It is a cheat to give the dough a yeasty flavour much faster than a slow rise.

Doing it with a slow rise and no beer is probably more "authentic".


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 9, 2022)

I decided to change the recipe a bit, adding diastatic malt to the flour mix, and shelled pistachios to the finished dough, to go with the meat and cheese.  I believe the pistachio flavor will compliment the other flavors. . I couldn't get capicola, and had no prosciutto.  I did have ham.  I diced the ham and placed it in a plastic bag with Italian Seasoning blend, and cayenne peppers to substitute.  I'll let you know how it turns out.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 11, 2022)

It's done, and came out very nice.  It's moist, with a great crumb. not too soft, not too dense.  You can taste a good, yeasty presence, with a touch of malt.  The meats, and cheese really compliment this bread.  Here are some pictures.

Oops!  How'd that smoked turkey picture sneak in?

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 11, 2022)

It's a sucess.  I made two loaves of this bread, one for the family, and one to give to the staff where I get dialysis.  The family hasn't tried it yet.  The dialysis nurses gave me rave reviews (can you see my head swelling), stating that the bread had great texture, and yeasty flavor.  They didn't know what diastatic malt was, so I explained it to them, and how it made the bread more rich in flavor, and improved the texture.  The long rise developed great yeasty flavor as well  The chunks of cheese, and meat were a flavor bomb, and they liked the pistachios in the bread.  Make this bread.  You won't be disappointed.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## rodentraiser (Apr 12, 2022)

OK. I am officially jealous. lol

Two more weeks, just two more weeks. But then I'll have to wait to go to the library to post a pic.


----------

